# can you can sugar beets?



## neparose (Nov 16, 2009)

This year i grew some beets called Buck Lunch for a homemade sugar experiment. They are normally grown as a food plot for attracting deer. After they were put thru the steam juicer, I got brave and tried a nibble on one of the spent slices. WOW! They were VERY sweet! I was wondering if anyone has ever canned them up? Or does anyone know of any reasons NOT to? All the info out there relates to regular beets and I cant find anything about these kind. [at least as far as human consumption goes] I was also thinking about trying some out in the dehydrater after steaming.....Any help would be appreciated. Thanx!
rose


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

They can be pickled or pressure canned just like regular garden beets. Follow the same instructions to boil, peel, slice/dice, and can.

However most find them to be far too fibrous and chewy and way too sweet for food consumption. In my experience with them it is like eating sugar cubes. One or two is fine, more is way too many.


----------



## neparose (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanx judylou! I just tried one of the chips from the dehydrator, and yes indeed, they are way too chewy and fiberous. Oh well, cant think of any thing else I could do with them except maybe invite the local deer population over for lunch? LOL! Thanx again!
rose


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

How did your sugar experiement come out? I have had it in mind to try that, too, as sugar beet seed is grown extensively around here. 
If you have leftovers in volume, you might offer them to a friend with pigs or other animals, or you might mention it on craigslist. I get free food for my pigs off craigslist regularly.
Kit


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

I'd think they would make a wonderful addition to the compost pile. All that nitrogen and sugars would be a real composting kick. Or even tilled into the garden as a soil enrichment. I know some commercial growers will use them as a cover crop between regular plantings and then till them in. If we can't eat it, give it back to the soil that feeds us.


----------



## neparose (Nov 16, 2009)

The sugar experiment is bubbling on the stove now.lol! A rough estimate would be a laundry basket full of beets, sliced thin, and put in a steam juicer, yeilds 3 1/2 quarts of juice. It had a greenish yellow cast to it and had starch leavings in it.[that black-grey scum that you get with potatoes sometimes?] Anyhoo, I strained it thru cheesecloth and put it on low simmer this morning. What I have so far is about 1-2 cups left. Its dark brown and about the consistency of Mrs. Buttersworth. Since I have absolutly NO idea what I'm doing, I was going to pour it out on a cookie sheet lined with freezer paper and put it in the oven on low with the door ajar. I'm hoping to be able to pulverize whats left in the food processer. That is if A. I dont set it on fire in the oven, or B. It doesnt attach itself permanatly to the freezer paper. Its been interesting and fun but next year, I think I'll just plant more carrots. Hahaha!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Sugar beets and mangels can be eaten or canned just like common garden beets. And just like ordinary beets, they must be harvested before they begin to get woody. When any of those get too big, their best use is as stock feed.

Martin


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

http://www.grandpappy.info/rsugar.htm
The above website indicates that the sugar will crystalize when seeded with fine dry sugar. That sounds like the worst part of making sugar, to me. Waiting and hoping.
Kit


----------



## neparose (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks KIT.S! I hadnt put it thru the oven yet so I can still try that. Like you said, now we wait.........lol
rose


----------

